# Quand est-ce que ça arrive ??



## Guillaume-PSG (1 Novembre 2005)

J'aimerais savoir si vous aviez une idée concernant les délais d'attente. 

J'ai commandé mon iMac 2.1 Ghz 20' avec 1 Go de Ram et l'Applecare le 22 / 10. Acheté en Apple Center.

Depuis aucune nouvelle et je vois à droite à gauche que déjà certains ont reçu leurs nouveaux iMac. 

Et dire que l'ingénieur commercial du magasin m'a certifié qu'en le prenant en Apple Center, je serais parmi les premiers à le recevoir. Apparemment c'était faux...  

Vous avez une idée vous peut-être ? Dixit le gars qui a hâte de recevoir son first Mac. :rose:


----------



## joubichou (1 Novembre 2005)

Si tu as commandé un imac avec 1 gb de ram je pense que tu devras attendre 3 semaines car celui ci doit repasser par l'usine( j'ai acheté le mien en juillet et j'ai attendu 1 mois) donc patience!


----------



## darquos (1 Novembre 2005)

Tu sais, j'ai commandé le mien le 14/10 et je l'ai toujours pas reçu non plus . Actuellement, seln le site de TNT, il est parti de Shangaï ce matin.

*01 nov. 2005 **08:37 **Shanghai **Shipped From Originating Depot *
Quelqu'un a une idée du temps que ça met après ?


----------



## ntx (1 Novembre 2005)

En bateau : 4 à 5 semaines !     
Et si ça vient à pied par la Chine, beaucoup plus longtemps     

Ok je sors (c'est bien comme cela qu'on dit ? )


----------



## silvio54 (1 Novembre 2005)

le mien commandé le 16 est parti de shangai aussi ce matin 01 nov
patience


----------



## pascal7 (1 Novembre 2005)

J'ai commandé le mien le 30/10 en soirée. Il est actuellement chez TNT en Hollande. Logiquement ça devrait aller assez vite. Le fait de n'avoir pris aucune option doit jouer fortement.

N'empêche, je suis super impatient.


----------



## chandler_jf (1 Novembre 2005)

commande le 12/10.
En Hollande depuis le 28/10 il bouge pas ... j'espère quand même pour cette fin de semaine ... à suivre ..


----------



## darquos (2 Novembre 2005)

Si vous êtes comme moi, un switcher, vous pouvez toujours patienter en lisant un mag qui est sortit dernièrement et qui permet de découvrir Tiger et Ilife quand on est débutant. C'que c'est bon d'attendre un colis   Sous réserve d'aucun problème avec TNT, il me tarde trop le jour, où, comme un gros gamin, j'ouvrirai le package


----------



## mfy2a (2 Novembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, j'ai commandé le mien le 14/10 et je l'ai toujours pas reçu non plus . Actuellement, seln le site de TNT, il est parti de Shangaï ce matin.
> 
> *01 nov. 2005 **08:37 **Shanghai **Shipped From Originating Depot *
> Quelqu'un a une idée du temps que ça met après ?


+1


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Novembre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> +1



Pour info .... voici mon tracking .... il arrive demain.

02 Nov 2005 	11:22 	Lyon 	Onforwarded For Delivery 
02 Nov 2005 	06:27 	Lyon 	Import Received 
28 Oct 2005 	16:00 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
28 Oct 2005 	15:54 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
23 Oct 2005 	09:00 	Pudong International Airport 	Held In Hub - Special Forwarding Required 
22 Oct 2005 	20:17 	Shanghai 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
22 Oct 2005 	11:31 	Shanghai 	Consignment Received At Transit Point

Bon courage ....


----------



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Pour info .... voici mon tracking .... il arrive demain.



 photo? j'ai rien dit moi...


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> photo? j'ai rien dit moi...





négociable ???   moi non plus


----------



## darquos (2 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Pour info .... voici mon tracking .... il arrive demain.
> 
> 02 Nov 2005     11:22     Lyon     Onforwarded For Delivery
> 02 Nov 2005     06:27     Lyon     Import Received
> ...


 
Quoi ????    10 jours entre Shanghai et la France ????? Rolala... Ca me décourage...


----------



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ????    10 jours entre Shanghai et la France ????? Rolala... Ca me d&#233;courage...



Oui mais y a un "special forwarding" le 23 qui a pas l'air clair dans cette affaire...



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> n&#233;gociable ???   moi non plus


Moi aussi je posterai des photos.


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Novembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ????    10 jours entre Shanghai et la France ????? Rolala... Ca me d&#233;courage...



C'est assez variable ... il y a un mois &#231;a donnait &#231;a :


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais y a un "special forwarding" le 23 qui a pas l'air clair dans cette affaire...
> 
> 
> Moi aussi je posterai des photos.



oui un peu &#233;trange le "special forwarding" .... :rose:

avec tous tes poils .....


----------



## MacEskis (2 Novembre 2005)

J'ai commandé assez bien ces temps-ci et une fois "traçable" sur Tnt (à Shenzen ou Shangaï)
ça met six jours ouvrables pour arriver mais je n'habite pas en France mais aux Pays-Bas,
donc ça pourrait varier je suppose.

Prenez votre mal en patience, vous ne le regretterez pas 
@pluche,
Pho.


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Novembre 2005)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai commandé assez bien ces temps-ci et une fois "traçable" sur Tnt (à Shenzen ou Shangaï)
> ça met six jours ouvrables pour arriver mais je n'habite pas en France mais aux Pays-Bas,
> donc ça pourrait varier je suppose.
> 
> ...



+3 jours min pour la France ...


----------



## meldon (2 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> +3 jours min pour la France ...


3 jours pour faire Amsterdam - France? Ils sont pas tr&#232;s rapides je trouve. :hein:

 Je vais prendre mes cheveux en photo &#231;a suffira je pense, non mais mal &#233;lev&#233;!


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> 3 jours pour faire Amsterdam - France? Ils sont pas tr&#232;s rapides je trouve. :hein:




c'est le principe d'un service &#233;conomique de ne pas &#234;tre rapide non ??? 



			
				meldon a dit:
			
		

> Je vais prendre mes cheveux en photo &#231;a suffira je pense, non mais mal &#233;lev&#233;!



ou tes yeux ...


----------



## MacEskis (2 Novembre 2005)

A chaque fois ils jouent avec mes nerfs... le colis arrive sur Amsterdam où il passe la nuit... à 100 km de chez moi et... le lendemain il s'échappe sur Eindhoven, environ 200 km plus loin, là il refait un somme et puis hop, le surlendemain, le paquet refait le chemin inverse et arrive finalement à la maison.  La première fois ça surprend mais après on s'y habitue


----------



## sirromano1er (2 Novembre 2005)

aaaaahhhhh les boules!!!

je viens d'essayer de le commander sur l'apple store education.. 1690 pour le 20pouces...
Et là, le mec me dit que ma carte ne passe pas... elle est plafonnée à 1500 pour les achats!!!!


grrrrrrrrr


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> photo? j'ai rien dit moi...



 ... il est arriv&#233; ....   
Pour les photos tu vas devoir attendre un peu, d&#233;sol&#233;


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Novembre 2005)

pour vous rassurer depuis shanguai c'est venu en avion.


----------



## darquos (3 Novembre 2005)

Merci d'essayer, mais &#231;a me rassure qu'&#224; moiti&#233; car il est encore &#224; Shanghai l&#224;... Quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il en pense de son new iMac 20" plz ????


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'essayer, mais ça me rassure qu'à moitié car il est encore à Shanghai là... Quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il en pense de son new iMac 20" plz ????



Que du bonheur !
J'ai eu l'occasion d'installer la machine d'un ami, iMac 20" 2,1 GHz. Machine tres réactive, très agréable, design sympa (je compare avec mon iMac G5 20" rev. A), un peu plus fine que le mien.
La télécommande est aimantée sur le coté de la machine (alors que je croyais qu'elle était rangée dans un support).
J'ai vu que dans les logiciels livrés il y avait un atlas de géographie permettant (entre autre) de calculer et localiser la distance entre grandes villes de par le monde. Présentation en 3D de cet atlas.

Je n'ai pas pu faire de tests poussés, l'ami en question ne m'a pas fait venir pour ça !

Sly54


----------



## meldon (3 Novembre 2005)

Sly54 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas pu faire de tests poussés, l'ami en question ne m'a pas fait venir pour ça !



Si c'était un vrai ami il t'aurait prêté son ordi pendant une semaine pour que tu puisses le tester correctement!


----------



## darquos (3 Novembre 2005)

Aimantée sur le côté ??  Je pensais également qu'il sagissait d'un support spécial... Mais en regardant bien les photos sur l'apple store, on peut effectivement voir que ce n'est pas le cas.:rateau: 

Moi de toute façon, je n''ai pas d'appareil photo numérique


----------



## flotifr (4 Novembre 2005)

Je remonte le fil parceque c'est pas gentil de dire "oui, tout ça, moi, j'ai reçu le mien et tout !" et de pas nous en faire profiter ! :love: 

Est-ce que ceux qui ont reçu ou vu la nouvelle bêbête pourraient nous donner leur avis ? :rateau: et p'tite photo ?  

Et puis, moi j'ai urgemment besoin (envie ?  ) d'aller acheter 2 petits nouveaux de 20", parceque mon powerbook supporte plus ce que je lui demande. C'est frustrant ! Alors si certains ont une idée de leur dispo à la fnac par exemple, j'suis preneur. Chez moi à Toulouse, ils ont pas été fichus de me répondre !!!


----------



## darquos (5 Novembre 2005)

Pas de réponse au post du dessus ? Est-ce un mauvais présage ? Les nouveaux iMac ne sont-ils pas satisfaisant ?  J'aimerai également, histoire de me faire patienter, avoir quelques témoignages d'utilisateurs de cette machine plz !!


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Novembre 2005)

Bon alors il est arrivé, déballé et installé ... 
Photo Booth j'adore ... même si c'est un gadjet ça me fait marrer, et Front Raw aussi c'est pratique.
Niveau bruit : je ne sais pas quoi dire .... désolé 
Il est quand même "beaucoup" plus mince que le Rev B ... sinon l'oeuil noir au milieu je trouve pas ça top estétique .... 

Pour les photos ... : elles sont pas géniales ... mais ça va pt'être faire plaisir à Meldon :love: :love:


----------



## Nico206 (5 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors il est arrivé, déballé et installé ...
> Niveau bruit : je ne sais pas quoi dire .... désolé


Dois-je comprendre qu'ils ont supprimer le iRazoir ?


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Novembre 2005)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> Dois-je comprendre qu'ils ont supprimer le iRazoir ?



Hé ben j'en sais rien : 
- il replace un tracteur de PC donc à coté c'est le silence ... mais 
- il cottoie un iBook qui lui fait vraiement aucun bruit. 

et comme je n'ai jamais eu d'autres références d'iRasoir ...


----------



## meldon (5 Novembre 2005)

Amuses toi bien avec ton joli jouet!  

(sont toutes petites ces photos  )


----------



## Tartipouet (5 Novembre 2005)

Yop, je déménage ici...

Donc silencieux?
C'est quoi l'Irasoir?

Le ventilo souffle? rarement? Comme un portable ou je rêve?

Par exemple, un ami à un Imac G4, et celui-là, l'écran en veille, je ne sais jamais s'il est allumé ou éteint? 

Yayayayaye!

(Et la souris?)


:love:


----------



## Laurent_h (5 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir, 


@Chandler-jf

Je vois que ton iMac est sur une tablette en verre. Comment fais-tu avec la souris optique, ça m'intéresse...


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Novembre 2005)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> @Chandler-jf
> ...



 ... sur un tapis de souris ... tout bêtement ... 
désolé la photo n'est pas totalement conforme à l'utilisation d'où de faux espoirs.


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Novembre 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Amuses toi bien avec ton joli jouet!
> 
> (sont toutes petites ces photos  )



tu veux un poster ??? et puis ont est limité sur le forum ...


----------



## Laurent_h (5 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... sur un tapis de souris ... tout bêtement ...
> désolé la photo n'est pas totalement conforme à l'utilisation d'où de faux espoirs.




Arrrrgh, j'ai cru un moment que la solution était à portée de main.  
Bel objet en tout cas.


----------



## Bibi75 (6 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour les photos


----------



## Gimli510 (6 Novembre 2005)

Estimated shipping le 22 novembre pour mon imac 20 pouces commandé vendredi... c'est duuuuuuuur!!!


----------



## darquos (6 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors il est arrivé, déballé et installé ...


 
Quelle chance... Je désespère moi


----------



## sirromano1er (6 Novembre 2005)

Pour tous ceux qui (comme moi) patientent pour leur imac, macworld a sorti des benchs sur les 17" et 20":

http://www.macworld.com/2005/11/reviews/imacg5rev/index.php

Apparemment ils ne donnent que des points positifs au hardware.. mais critiquent un peu l'application Frontrow. Selon eux, qqes ameliorations seraient les bienvenues..

Voili voilou.. En tout cas, moi ça m'a rassuré, le 20" a l'air de bien cartonné. Contrairement à tous ceux qui disaient que les performances graphiques allaient être très limites.. les test d'unreal sont là pour dire le contraire. ça fait plaisir 

bonne lecture


Romano


----------



## darquos (6 Novembre 2005)

Enfin de l'info à lire pour nous faire patienter !!!!!!!! Merci !!!!!


----------



## Olive94 (6 Novembre 2005)

Cet été j'avais commandé un Imac tft 2GH pour un ami... TNT a du me le livrer bien 3 semaines apres ma commande.


----------



## iota (6 Novembre 2005)

Salut.



			
				sirromano1er a dit:
			
		

> Pour tous ceux qui (comme moi) patientent pour leur imac, macworld a sorti des benchs sur les 17" et 20"


A voir également, le test de Barefeats (ne pas oublier de jeter un oeil à la deuxième page qui évalue les performances graphiques de la bête).

@+
iota


----------



## silvio54 (7 Novembre 2005)

il est a amstredam today


----------



## darquos (8 Novembre 2005)

Devait etre livré aujourd'hui, est coincé à Linehaul pour des problèmes techniques...


----------



## clochelune (10 Novembre 2005)

ah super ces photos du nouvel iMac G5!
je pensais également que la télécommande serait sur un support, pas aimantée! elle tient bien ? ça doit être sympa comme utilisation!
j'attends le mien, à la fnac ils m'ont dit que les nouveaux iMac n'arriveraient pas avant fin novembre (mais je pars alors me ressourcer trois semaines en bretagne) je l'achèterai sûrement pour les vacances de noël, ça me fera un bien chouette cadeau! (et un beau creux dans mes économies, mais c'est pas tous les jours qu'on se fait un plaisir comme celui-là)
 j'ai d'ailleurs une petite envie de prendre un iPod avant (j'hésite entre un 20 ou 40 Go) pour l'emmener en Bretagne, en attendant mon félin! alors je découvre iTunes qui me plait pas mal! mais j'ai vraiment de plus en plus hâte de découvrir cet iMac, de revenir à mes premières amours!
auriez-vous un bouquin de découverte de tiger et ses possibilités à me conseiller ? (pas un site, j'ai vu celui sur l'OSX très bien fichu, je veux un bouquin à emporter en bretagne histoire de saliver et de bien prendre l'iMac G5 en main au retour)


----------



## fredroy (16 Novembre 2005)

Voilà mon tracking :


 16 nov. 2005     16:23     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Received At Transit Point 
 16 nov. 2005     16:22     Arnhem Hub     Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
14 nov. 2005     09:49     Shanghai         Shipped From Originating Depot 
12 nov. 2005     11:26     Shanghai         Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## darquos (16 Novembre 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> auriez-vous un bouquin de découverte de tiger et ses possibilités à me conseiller ? (pas un site, j'ai vu celui sur l'OSX très bien fichu, je veux un bouquin à emporter en bretagne histoire de saliver et de bien prendre l'iMac G5 en main au retour)



Pour patienter, je m'étais acheté le SVM Mac hors série spécial débutant. Ils donnent tout pleins d'astuces pour le Tiger, ses fonctions et le iLife '05


----------

